# Bulk?



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

What does the term dirty bulking mean?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You sit in a muddy field while your eating


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

luke.lean said:


> What does the term dirty bulking mean?


Gaining with eating bad, unhealthy food. High sat fat included. I've described it badly, hopefully someone else with a better way with words will explain


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> What does the term dirty bulking mean?


Not sure if Srs.....


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

luke.lean said:


> What does the term dirty bulking mean?


I think the best way to describe it, is just eating anything that ain't nailed down regardless of what it is.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> What does the term dirty bulking mean?


I am the term dirty bulk.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

What is Srs


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Ice cream and porn


----------



## matt_uk89 (Feb 6, 2014)

What?! there are alternatives to dirty bulking? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I am the term dirty bulk.


Ain't no bulk like a Tekkers bulk 

You've changed maaaan!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> What is Srs


Serious


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Serious


Oh right lol that is a very lazy abbreviation


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Thismorning I had 2 cheese and onion pastys, then a bag of bacon fries (vege friendly  ), then a packet of McCoy's with a cheese sarnie and 2 cheese strings, then I had a big bowl of vegetable and pasta carbonara loaded with cheese, garlic bread. 2 packets of chilli doritos, a slice of pizza left over from yesterday. And in a minute ill get my evening snack which is a bowl of olives, bowl of olive oil, pickled eggs, pickled onions, babybell, few slices of bread to dip in the oil. And anything else I can fit in. Quite a junky day today but yesterday I ate my weight in fresh vegetables olives and bean salads.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Ain't no bulk like a Tekkers bulk
> 
> You've changed maaaan!!


See my post above


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> See my post above


I got excited by bacon fries..... Then it went all weird lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thismorning I had 2 cheese and onion pastys, then a bag of bacon fries (vege friendly  ), then a packet of McCoy's with a cheese sarnie and 2 cheese strings, then I had a big bowl of vegetable and pasta carbonara loaded with cheese, garlic bread. 2 packets of chilli doritos, a slice of pizza left over from yesterday. And in a minute ill get my evening snack which is a bowl of olives, bowl of olive oil, pickled eggs, pickled onions, babybell, few slices of bread to dip in the oil. And anything else I can fit in. Quite a junky day today but yesterday I ate my weight in fresh vegetables olives and bean salads.


Iv been back training g and bulking for 3 days, I'm 4 lb up rolfroflrofl :lol: gonna gain a few more lb natty then smash a load of drugs in my belly. :thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

water bloat, well done mate.


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

I always classified a dirty bulk being 1000kcals over maintenance, and a clean bulk being 250-500kcals over maintenance.

So it has to do with the rate of fat gain rather than the types of foods you eat.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I got excited by bacon fries..... Then it went all weird lol


Haha......I really want bacon fries right now!! Damn u tekkers


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

dirty is refering to the type of food your using to bulk

clean is chicken and rice 24/7


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

b0t13 said:


> dirty is refering to the type of food your using to bulk
> 
> clean is chicken and rice 24/7


what do u clean it with?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I believe there are two meanings for this, one with the type of food you eat and the other is the quantity of food.


----------



## frankthetank40 (Sep 29, 2014)

Eating s#!t food high sat fats etc. All the good stuff. Lol


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Big ape said:


> what do u clean it with?


 

unicorn tears and childrens sweat usually..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> unicorn tears and childrens sweat usually..


Purchased from @IGotTekkers I presume


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

2 girls 1 cup

the dirtiest of bulk


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> water bloat, well done mate.


Cheers


----------

